# Moving to Spain



## zoevs (Sep 30, 2009)

Hi, I'm new to this site and have found it really helpful so far finding out lots of useful info about moving to Spain. I am hoping to move near Valencia next summer with my partner and my 6 year old girl. Was wondering if anyone could tell me what it was like settling a young child into a spanish school and new country and how easy it is to make friends?

Thanks
Zoe


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

zoevs said:


> Hi, I'm new to this site and have found it really helpful so far finding out lots of useful info about moving to Spain. I am hoping to move near Valencia next summer with my partner and my 6 year old girl. Was wondering if anyone could tell me what it was like settling a young child into a spanish school and new country and how easy it is to make friends?
> 
> Thanks
> Zoe


hi Zoe & welcome

your 6 year old will have little problem settling into spanish school - there might be tears & tantrums for a while but she'll soon make friends & be babbling away in spanish

depending upon whether you speak spanish or if not, are in a high brit expat area, having kids usually makes it easier to make friends, doesn't it?

your biggest problem will be if you and/or your partner need to find work


there pretty much isn't any

& the spanish govt isn't expecting it to be much better by next summer


----------



## zoevs (Sep 30, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> hi Zoe & welcome
> 
> your 6 year old will have little problem settling into spanish school - there might be tears & tantrums for a while but she'll soon make friends & be babbling away in spanish
> 
> ...


Yeah it does make it easier to meet friends having children so hopefully wont find it too hard. Do you know much about the area? Work is the thing but its pretty much the same here too, hoping to find something before we come over fingers crossed


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

zoevs said:


> Yeah it does make it easier to meet friends having children so hopefully wont find it too hard. Do you know much about the area? Work is the thing but its pretty much the same here too, hoping to find something before we come over fingers crossed


Its infinately worse in Spain, 20% unemployed compared to 8% in the UK and of course you do get welfare if you're unemployed in the UK. However, lets try and be optimistic, have alook thru some of the Spanish newspapers on line, sur in english, Friday ad, they may have something. It helps if you have skills or a proffesion that could be used in Spain and it is pretty much essential that you can speak and write in Spanish

Jo xx


----------



## zoevs (Sep 30, 2009)

jojo said:


> Its infinately worse in Spain, 20% unemployed compared to 8% in the UK and of course you do get welfare if you're unemployed in the UK. However, lets try and be optimistic, have alook thru some of the Spanish newspapers on line, sur in english, Friday ad, they may have something. It helps if you have skills or a proffesion that could be used in Spain and it is pretty much essential that you can speak and write in Spanish
> 
> Jo xx



Thanks Jo I'll have a look at those. How long have you been in Spain? Do you love it? Zoe x


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

zoevs said:


> Thanks Jo I'll have a look at those. How long have you been in Spain? Do you love it? Zoe x


I've been in Spain for nearly 2 years and yes its great. It hasnt been plain sailing tho, we hoped that my husband could start a business off out here, but no luck, the recession came along and he has to commute to the UK to work, leaving me here on my own with the kids. But for now its ok, the kids are happy here, due to their ages 12 and 14 we have sent them to an international school which the love, but it is expensive. 

Apart from that lifes great, altho once the novelty wears off livng here, its the same old routine as in the UK, school run, shopping, cleaning, washing (it dries quicker here lol), ironing, nagging kids........ I thought my children would enjoy the outside life here, but in the summer its too hot so they stay indoors watching TV, computer games etc (they've long since got bored with the pool) and in the winter they stay indoors cos its too cold and wet!!!! But I guess they have more outside space here when they do venture out. And it is more relaxed and peaceful here

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

zoevs said:


> Yeah it does make it easier to meet friends having children so hopefully wont find it too hard. Do you know much about the area? Work is the thing but its pretty much the same here too, hoping to find something before we come over fingers crossed


as jo say'sunemployment is much worse here

I'm about half way between Valencia & Alicante - what area are you thinking of, do you speak spanish & what sort of work are you going to be looking for?


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Hi Zoey,
Just out of interest....why are you planning a move to Spain and not, say, Italy, France, Germany or other EU countries?
As Jo has said, the economic situation here is amongst the worst in the EU, much much worse than in the UK. 
It's hard enough for Spaniards to find work, let alone immigrants.
Speaking Spanish is essential but even then with unemployment at 20% and rising.....
It could take years for things to bottom out and you may find that the UK economic situation has hugely improved by then.
I noticed that when I lived in Prague Brits seemed to be able to find work but I understand from friends that many of the firms which employed Brits (in low-skilled jobs, though) have closed operations in the CR.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Has anyone else noticed the increase in the number of people saying they want to move to Spain? Is it because it's getting cold and miserable in the UK?
I wasn't here this time last year, I was getting ready for the Big Freeze in Prague so I can't make comparisons.
Just curious to see if there's a correlation....


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mrypg9 said:


> Has anyone else noticed the increase in the number of people saying they want to move to Spain? Is it because it's getting cold and miserable in the UK?
> I wasn't here this time last year, I was getting ready for the Big Freeze in Prague so I can't make comparisons.
> Just curious to see if there's a correlation....


I was thinking the same thing, maybe its the time of year coupled with the economic gloom???? 

I guess what would be an interesting question to ask is, why did any of us move to Spain ??

Jo xxx


----------



## zoevs (Sep 30, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> as jo say'sunemployment is much worse here
> 
> I'm about half way between Valencia & Alicante - what area are you thinking of, do you speak spanish & what sort of work are you going to be looking for?


We were thinking around the Xativa area, no i dont speak spanish just about to enrol in a college course to learn and be able to teach my daughter so she can have a conversation before she starts school. As for work I'm not sure, think my partners going to be fine as he has lots of contacts in the garden centre world over there so I would like to come over and not work for a bit while we settle in then see whats about and what would fit around school etc. What do you do? how long have you been in spain? 

Zoe x


----------



## zoevs (Sep 30, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> Hi Zoey,
> Just out of interest....why are you planning a move to Spain and not, say, Italy, France, Germany or other EU countries?
> As Jo has said, the economic situation here is amongst the worst in the EU, much much worse than in the UK.
> It's hard enough for Spaniards to find work, let alone immigrants.
> ...


Hi, because I love the country and always have, the other countries just dont appeal to me like spain does


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Hi Zoe and welcome!

Just wanted to make a quick comment on your daughter starting school in Spain. It's great that you've enrolled on a college course - any preparation you can do to cram in as much of the language is encouraging to hear, even if you end up in a more populated Brit environment down South - it will go towards your feeling comfortable in your surroundings and integrating. My youngest was 6 when we came over (my eldest two - twins - were 7). Bearing in mind that my OH is originally from here (Galicia) it was always our intention to bring up the kids as bilingual, but unfortunately with all that was going on workwise, at the end of the day it just didn't work out that easy!  I doubt whether you will be able to teach your daughter to reach conversation level by the time you're planning on coming out next year....but anything you do to help, simple phrases etc can only be for the good. Don't let that put you off though - all three of ours started in a Spanish state school here - they were given extra tuition the first few months and of course, they made friends quickly so that helped, as the other kids took them "under their wings" and through play etc, they were bilingual shortly after that. As XabiaChica pointed out, kids at that age do adapt incredibly quickly - sure, expect a few tears before bedtime (our's did - for a couple of weeks, but soon forgotten!) - but it's been brilliant!! They haven't been held back in their education at all - or had to repeat any years. Just make sure that you keep on top of the language in order to help with homework, etc and communicate to a certain degree with the teachers....of course, this all depends on where you end up anyway! But, please take it as a sign of encouragement that really, you should not be worrying about your daughter settling in at all at that age.

Best of luck!

Tallulah.x


----------



## zoevs (Sep 30, 2009)

Tallulah said:


> Hi Zoe and welcome!
> 
> Just wanted to make a quick comment on your daughter starting school in Spain. It's great that you've enrolled on a college course - any preparation you can do to cram in as much of the language is encouraging to hear, even if you end up in a more populated Brit environment down South - it will go towards your feeling comfortable in your surroundings and integrating. My youngest was 6 when we came over (my eldest two - twins - were 7). Bearing in mind that my OH is originally from here (Galicia) it was always our intention to bring up the kids as bilingual, but unfortunately with all that was going on workwise, at the end of the day it just didn't work out that easy!  I doubt whether you will be able to teach your daughter to reach conversation level by the time you're planning on coming out next year....but anything you do to help, simple phrases etc can only be for the good. Don't let that put you off though - all three of ours started in a Spanish state school here - they were given extra tuition the first few months and of course, they made friends quickly so that helped, as the other kids took them "under their wings" and through play etc, they were bilingual shortly after that. As XabiaChica pointed out, kids at that age do adapt incredibly quickly - sure, expect a few tears before bedtime (our's did - for a couple of weeks, but soon forgotten!) - but it's been brilliant!! They haven't been held back in their education at all - or had to repeat any years. Just make sure that you keep on top of the language in order to help with homework, etc and communicate to a certain degree with the teachers....of course, this all depends on where you end up anyway! But, please take it as a sign of encouragement that really, you should not be worrying about your daughter settling in at all at that age.
> 
> ...


Hi Tallulah

Thanks very much for your message, thats really good to know as that has been my main concern about moving as I want her to be ok. Have you been in Spain long? Any other advice you can give me would be really great concerning everything, we are trying to get armed with all the information we need so we can get sorted before we move from schools, to cars, internet well everything really

Zoe x


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

First of all, you need to understand just how bad the job situation is. We're not being miserable, it's a fact. The construction sector has been hit particularly hard so demand for everything associated with it including furniture sales,garden centres, etc. has fallen dramatically.
Secondly; rents vary according to the area you choose but I can't imagine that a two-bedroomed apartment plus utilities would cost less than 600 -700 euros a month. This area is especially expensive.
Cars: it depends whether you are importing a UK vehicle or buying here. If the former, the procedures are complex but not insurmountable. You have to pay an import tax though. There is a lot of help elsewhere on this site.
Internet: depends on where you are how good it will be but it's OK in most places, I believe. It can be ridiculously expensive -we negotiated ours down to less than half what we had been paying.
If you are guaranteed work, you don't have a problem, but if not, you need a reasonable amount of money to tide you over until you do. You may need to stay in a hotel until you find somewhere to live, you may have to support yourselves for a few months. 
I'm ultra-cautious but I would say you need at least £10k to be on the safe side although some people might say you could get by with less.
I moved here from the Czech Republic last December and everything is great but.....I'm not looking for work.
And that makes a huge difference, IMHO.


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

zoevs said:


> Hi Tallulah
> 
> Thanks very much for your message, thats really good to know as that has been my main concern about moving as I want her to be ok. Have you been in Spain long? Any other advice you can give me would be really great concerning everything, we are trying to get armed with all the information we need so we can get sorted before we move from schools, to cars, internet well everything really
> 
> Zoe x


Came over here just over four years ago now and built a house. Funny thing is, regarding the kids settling in, I remember having conversations with my OH's family at the time saying "Don't worry about the kids, they'll be fine - it's YOU we're worried about!!". All I was concerned with was the kids though - but that's perfectly normal. We knew it was the right age to bring the kids over - my OH moved to England at the age of 8 not speaking English - but very soon he picked it up and made his life in the UK, doing very well, actually! I don't think you can ever underestimate the time which it takes to completely adjust. My side are all over in the UK, but often come out to "Hotel Tallulah" - I haven't been back to the UK yet.....guess it will be eventually for the usual weddings/funerals - but you know what? I don't even have the inclination. This is where I call home.

There's always loads of questions you need to ask - don't worry about asking what you may think might be the silliest of questions - it's probably something we've all faced or are facing at the moment....so just ask away!! They're a good, helpful bunch on here and the site has a wealth of info...but don't worry if you can't find the info/thread you're looking for....just start another one and soon you'll be inundated with lots of info/opinions and experiences!! 

I would say though that the sooner you narrow down your preferred location the better, as schooling should be your priority - and get over and visit it - once chosen, put her name down. Even during the school hols, there's usually a staff presence available to take you around and go through all the details.

Tallulah.x


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

zoevs said:


> Hi, I'm new to this site and have found it really helpful so far finding out lots of useful info about moving to Spain. I am hoping to move near Valencia next summer with my partner and my 6 year old girl. Was wondering if anyone could tell me what it was like settling a young child into a spanish school and new country and how easy it is to make friends?
> 
> Thanks
> Zoe


Hi!
Just to say welcome to the forum and I'm glad you're putting all the info here to good use.
You can search the forum for things like car info, learning Spanish, renting or buying property...
You've already been given good advice about your daughter and her learning Spanish. Your own Spanish classes should give you a few general basics in the language, but it takes a long time to become proficient, so don't expect to be going down to the shops and having a joke with the girl on the till after a few months of classes!!
The contacts your husband has are probably the best thing you've got going for you at the moment, so start following them up and see what they say.
Hope everything goes well for you


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Hi!
> Just to say welcome to the forum and I'm glad you're putting all the info here to good use.
> You've already been given good advice about your daughter and her learning Spanish. Your own Spanish classes should give you a few general basics in the language, but it takes a long time to become proficient, so don't expect to be going down to the shops and having a joke with the girl on the till after a few months of classes!!
> The contacts your husband has are probably the best thing you've got going for you at the moment, so start following them up and see what they say.
> Hope everything goes well for you



My friend brought her daughter over here when she was 6 and she went to a school with no other british. It took her about 3 months to learn the language. Today she is 15 and totally, totally fluent, in fact she's more Spanish than British and doesnt like to even admit that she comes from a British family at all!

Jo xx


----------



## zoevs (Sep 30, 2009)

Tallulah said:


> Came over here just over four years ago now and built a house. Funny thing is, regarding the kids settling in, I remember having conversations with my OH's family at the time saying "Don't worry about the kids, they'll be fine - it's YOU we're worried about!!". All I was concerned with was the kids though - but that's perfectly normal. We knew it was the right age to bring the kids over - my OH moved to England at the age of 8 not speaking English - but very soon he picked it up and made his life in the UK, doing very well, actually! I don't think you can ever underestimate the time which it takes to completely adjust. My side are all over in the UK, but often come out to "Hotel Tallulah" - I haven't been back to the UK yet.....guess it will be eventually for the usual weddings/funerals - but you know what? I don't even have the inclination. This is where I call home.
> 
> There's always loads of questions you need to ask - don't worry about asking what you may think might be the silliest of questions - it's probably something we've all faced or are facing at the moment....so just ask away!! They're a good, helpful bunch on here and the site has a wealth of info...but don't worry if you can't find the info/thread you're looking for....just start another one and soon you'll be inundated with lots of info/opinions and experiences!!
> 
> ...


Thanks Tallulah you've made me feel so much better about it, its quite daunting but am really looking forward to it. Do you work? Whats your thoughts on the job situation at the moment over there?

Zoe x


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

zoevs said:


> Thanks Tallulah you've made me feel so much better about it, its quite daunting but am really looking forward to it. Do you work? Whats your thoughts on the job situation at the moment over there?
> 
> Zoe x


Sorry for taking a while Zoe, but had to sort out the dinner and feed the clan!!

Well, I can’t add anything positive I’m afraid to what you’ve already seen on the forum and undoubtedly in the news/online regarding Spain’s economy right now. There’s no doubt that the construction industry and associated businesses has been very badly hit and the snowball effect is probably as bad as the rest of Europe, if not worse – ie take away construction related unemployed and we’re probably not far off the 10% or so that the rest of Europe are feeling. You have to keep in mind here that Spain’s economy has been propped up by construction for many, many years. Pre-crisis, Spain was using up 50% of all the cement used in Europe – a mad situation. 

If you think about it though, the construction industry’s collapse in Spain shouldn’t affect tourists coming on holiday from other countries in its own right. Therefore, the recovery being shown in places like Germany will have positive effects on the Spanish economy as the hotel industry, etc will pick up in parallel thus creating jobs in non-construction related sectors….so in my humble opinion, Spain on the whole will take a good deal of time to recover due to its dependency on construction, but small pockets of the economy such as those reliant on tourists will be dependant on other countries’ recovery – so therefore should be quicker. This hopefully would mean that jobs in those sectors will start picking up again. 

As for me, well some time ago I went back to part time work via the internet for a company back in the UK. It could be full time, but I’ve not got the time to spare – and to be honest, I’m finding hard to get any time off right now to relax – what with the job, the kids, etc, hard labour converting our land after the house build, just general everyday life…and we thought we’d come here for a more relaxed lifestyle! Yeah right!! I think we’re busier here than we ever were over there!! But I have to say, far happier and no regrets…:juggle:

You say your OH has some contacts in his field of work – really work on that one. It would be ideal to have something set up before you definitely come over. Spain is definitely a networking environment when it comes to employment….”who you know” can go a very long way here. As an example, we have a friend who has just done a couple of years’ work for a gardening maintenance company and it was purely through contacts as he has never done that before in his life, though he is a hard worker. A classic of the networking culture here. 



Tallulah.x


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Hiya!

We moved here 5 years ago for a better work / life balance .... NOT HAPPENED! lol we have to work much longer hours and much harder for less money!

We love living here but its very tough at times. Im lucky that I have worked from day 1 ..... but thats all changing, or has changed already. 5 years ago jobs were not too difficult to find (although you could never actually call them careers!!!) but now they are practically impossible to get.

A lot of people recruit on commission only, or very low salaries, much lower than the uk - that in itself causes problems because the cost of living these days isnt that different to the UK!!

The short / medium term forecast for Spains economy is dire!! and unemployment is expected to keep rising and continue to be the worst in Europe for some time .... its not pretty reading - but it sadly the reality.

If we were doing our research now in the same way we did it 5 years ago to move over here .... we wouldnt be making the move ... I personally think its the wrong time to take such a risk.

Moving to another Country is difficult even in the good times and with the best of planning .... moving Countries now, particularly to one in such financial difficulties to me is just too risky without having some financial support / safety net.

Good luck with the contacts your husband has, I would really make sure you have something on the table before you make the final decision ... 

Sue x :ranger:


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

I think you also need to consider an exit strategy just in case things don't work out. That's especially important ifr you have childeren to consider. So the question is: do you sell or rent your UK home? Or, if you are renting in the UK, will you have somewhere to go back to?
The costs of moving over need to be considered. Some people may thinki that a back-up sum of £10k is too much -personally I'd feel safer with a bit more! - but think it through and you will see that's not the case. For a start there's the journey over. By car, reckon on £500 for crossing, petrol etc. By air, well, you can get cheap flights but I'd say at least £300 for three, taking into account travel to/from airport.
Then you need somewhere to stay when you get here. Hotel/food for three for a week: must be around £500.
Then when you find a place, a month's deposit (some landlords ask for two months for furnished properties) plus a month's rent in advance. So reckon on another £1000.
Then your everyday expenses/utilities/petrol/internet/tv etc while you look for work -at least £500 -£700 a month on top of rent. The £/euro rate is dreadful at the moment.
I beg to differ on the tourist issue as the decline overall in the past two years has been around 30%. Many of those 'missing' tourists may never return to Spain as they will look outside the eurozone for better value destinations. Turkey, Croatia and long-haul destinations have held steady this year.
It's not all doom and gloom but life for many working people, especially immigrants, is tough, much more so than in the UK. I'm surprised that the Spanish public has been so quiescent in the face of such high unemployment -20% and rising. If it was France or the UK there'd be riots.
If you are finding it hard in the UK you may well find it hard or harder here. I would say that the vast majority of UK immigrants to Spain are retired people who come with a reasonable assured income although those relying solely on state pensions must be finding it hard with the value of the euro down by 20% plus in the last couple of years.
I agree with Sue - it's not the time to take the risk. Living abroad is not like being on permanent holiday. As Jo said, it's cold and wet in winter, heating is expensive and you do the same things you do in the UK only in a foreign language.
And as someone else said, you don't pick up a working knowledge of Spanish or any foreign language in a short time. I can say this with some authority as I worked for a while as a translator/interpreter and ran my own translation agency in the UK
I'd wait a year or so to see how the economy goes, get some money together and in the meantime come for a holiday and gauge the situation for yourself.


----------



## zoevs (Sep 30, 2009)

Tallulah said:


> Sorry for taking a while Zoe, but had to sort out the dinner and feed the clan!!
> 
> Well, I can’t add anything positive I’m afraid to what you’ve already seen on the forum and undoubtedly in the news/online regarding Spain’s economy right now. There’s no doubt that the construction industry and associated businesses has been very badly hit and the snowball effect is probably as bad as the rest of Europe, if not worse – ie take away construction related unemployed and we’re probably not far off the 10% or so that the rest of Europe are feeling. You have to keep in mind here that Spain’s economy has been propped up by construction for many, many years. Pre-crisis, Spain was using up 50% of all the cement used in Europe – a mad situation.
> 
> ...


Hi Tallulah

I would like to work part time too thats what I do here at the moment so I can do the school run and spend time with my daughter, dont really mind what i do anything that fits in and is a few extra pennies really although working online from home sounds fab, do you think theres much of that about? Yeah my OH has a few contacts and was offered work a little while ago over there so we are asking around again now but really want him to have a job before we go for the security if not enough money to keep us going for a few months but the 1st option is the fave. We have a house here which will rent out so can always come back if things dont work out but hope we wont have to. 

Did you know anyone there before you moved? Did you find it easy to make friends?

Zoe x


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I think you'd have to join a very long queue! Have you any idea how many of us would love a job like that!!????? Tally, gis a job hun!!!!?????

Seriously tho I'm desperate for a part time job, in fact any job that would fit in around school run times! I've been doing a bit of stuff for my husbands company, book-keeping, spread sheet stuff, but I'd love to have a proper job and have enough money to actually enjoy the lifestyle out here, cos at the moment I'm really struggling!

When you have kids making friends can be relatively easy. You'll probably get chatting to other British mums at the school gates, or even while you're out shopping. Most of the friends I've made have been thru the kids. Altho the first frined I made here was actually our letting agent, she and her husband were so nice and we all just seemed to "hit it off"! so dont worry about that 

Jo xxx


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2009)

jojo said:


> I was thinking the same thing, maybe its the time of year coupled with the economic gloom????
> 
> I guess what would be an interesting question to ask is, why did any of us move to Spain ??
> 
> Jo xxx


I live in Altea, 15 km north of Benidorm. Most of expats here do not work in Spain, They are retired people. The main reason for being here is the climate. They do not integrate with the Spaniards and have there own social clubs and activities. I know a few who have some Restaurants. 
I have a 6 year old who goes to public school. As many other things, It is for sure different in Spain as in other European countries, but it is OK.
eva33


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

You women are too goddam old to get jobs!

Employers want nubile young wenches in the workplace....not doddering old biddys.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

XTreme said:


> You women are too goddam old to get jobs!
> 
> Employers want nubile young wenches in the workplace....not doddering old biddys.



I think the older woman has more experience and is far more "use friendly" and approachable than some young girl hardly out of school, however, I think in the internet and web design business you do need a younger, more in touch, dynamic person - thats definately not a job for a doddery old geezer who cant sit down for too long cos of his piles LOL!!!! :clap2::clap2::clap2::eyebrows:

Jo xxxx


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

jojo said:


> I think in the internet and web design business you do need a younger, more in touch, dynamic person -


Not sure THIS guy would agree Jo!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

XTreme said:


> Not sure THIS guy would agree Jo!



I do hope you didnt pay him too much !!!!! 


Jo xxx


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

zoevs said:


> Hi Tallulah
> 
> I would like to work part time too thats what I do here at the moment so I can do the school run and spend time with my daughter, dont really mind what i do anything that fits in and is a few extra pennies really although working online from home sounds fab, do you think theres much of that about? Yeah my OH has a few contacts and was offered work a little while ago over there so we are asking around again now but really want him to have a job before we go for the security if not enough money to keep us going for a few months but the 1st option is the fave. We have a house here which will rent out so can always come back if things dont work out but hope we wont have to.
> 
> ...



Hi again Zoe! Sorry again...mad afternoon so only just able to get back to you.

Re. online work - I can only say I'm afraid that it's via previous contacts from the UK. I couldn't really advise you on whether there is much work online about - but I suppose it really depends on your skill set. I guess you would have to look at it online! Do you have secretarial skills for example, or analysis skills? There's all sorts of work available to do online and I guess many resources on the internet giving information. These vary from obvious jobs such as the IT sector to the less known jobs like sitting at home and making appointments for IFAs for example...and these go through the more traditional interpreting (incl. specialist such as legal and medical) as well as transcription with a varied speciality range. You can only really explore the web and see what you can find to match what your skill set suits and go from there, in terms of finding an actual position. Be very careful with the "opportunities" regarding business start ups. There's a lot of scams out there - but if you stick to services relating to people, supplying a service to companies then you should be able to avoid these.

Regarding did I know anyone here before I moved : we've been coming here on holiday for many years before making a permanent move and my OH is from here (so a LOT of his family is here) plus I personally had the added advantage of knowing that I love the place, not just from a holiday perspective, but from everything it had to offer in terms of everyday life for a family.

Did I find it easy to make friends? : Jojo was spot on the friends thing. When you have young kids at school it's easy to get chatting with the other parents and you soon find that several have similar experiences/histories to your own. It's like making friends anywhere really - there are those that you just say hi to, but there are those that you make a connection with and end up socialising with. The kids also tend to force this - as they make their friends (especially best friends), go to birthday invites, out to play and tea, etc and pretty soon they get to an age where you've lost your telephone to them and their mates! However, with these closest friends, you'll find that their parents are the ones that you soon befriend and get to know. Where we are, I only know literally a handful of English people - only 1 couple near us and a few others a lot further away - our contacts are in the main with Spanish. However, in the last year, we've found through other people numerous English speakers - a few partners of whom were English and so you will find, if you are specifically looking for English speaking friends, that even in the remotest villages in Northern Spain this is not difficult...so one imagines it will be a piece of cake where you're looking and where a lot of English speakers (and native English) live! 

Tallulah.x


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

XTreme said:


> Not sure THIS guy would agree Jo!



Another professional site, XT. Did you get a freebie?!!


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Tallulah said:


> Another professional site, XT. Did you get a freebie?!!


Fraid not Tally....only legover I'll get too!


----------



## frank11 (May 3, 2010)

hi guys but someone told me the streets were paved in gold


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

frank11 said:


> hi guys but someone told me the streets were paved in gold


Lots of things look like gold from a distance.......


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Sorry, the only thing you're likely to see on the street in Spain is dog poo, which for some reason seems to come up almost daily on this forum!!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Sorry, the only thing you're likely to see on the street in Spain is dog poo, which for some reason seems to come up almost daily on this forum!!
> 
> Which is what I suggested, more delicately..
> 
> [


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> Pesky Wesky said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, the only thing you're likely to see on the street in Spain is dog poo, which for some reason seems to come up almost daily on this forum!!
> ...


----------



## kathyd55 (Jun 6, 2010)

*teenagers*

my kids are also going to an international school and i am hoping and praying all will be fine .They are 14and 15 and starting GCSE years
I was hoping that for them it would be more of an outdoor life as that is what we miss from S.Africa. 
We are going to be living in the Marbella area so i was curious as to what teenagers there get up to . As far as property is concerned we would like somewhere maybe inland and not among all the tourists. This forum has been great for information .
I was wondering just one thing .Is Spain that bad that people relaocate back to the UK.
i have taken a career break from my work and so i can retunr to my job after a year if need be .I have done that as i am nervous about my husband finding work and its just nice to know that one can go back if need be .


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

kathyd55 said:


> my kids are also going to an international school and i am hoping and praying all will be fine .They are 14and 15 and starting GCSE years
> I was hoping that for them it would be more of an outdoor life as that is what we miss from S.Africa.
> We are going to be living in the Marbella area so i was curious as to what teenagers there get up to . As far as property is concerned we would like somewhere maybe inland and not among all the tourists. This forum has been great for information .
> I was wondering just one thing .Is Spain that bad that people relaocate back to the UK.
> i have taken a career break from my work and so i can retunr to my job after a year if need be .I have done that as i am nervous about my husband finding work and its just nice to know that one can go back if need be .


yes things are that bad that people are going back - but if you have contracted work that's the major battle won

of the families that we met in the first year or so when we came here nearly 7 years ago, NONE of them will still be here by the end of the summer - & ALL of them have returned for financial reasons

I'm meeting a friend for coffee on Friday - she is returning to the UK with her 2 kids in less than 2 weeks - without her husband

my kids are coming home almost daily from school telling me that 'so & so' has gone/is going - some slip away quietly, and some have a big farewell party

not just Brits - various nationalities


----------



## kathyd55 (Jun 6, 2010)

I have contracted work for 10 months with 12 months salary and then renewal for following year. Yet I am still nervous as we live on two salaries here and untill my husband has work I will be up tight that we will be able to manage. 
Sometimes i wonder why we put ourselves through these things!
I have problems with my older daughter at school here ,she hates it and so when i got the offer i thought ...well it cannot get worse!
She is not doing well at school and so i guess our only hope is change.

Sounds really bad all the people leaving .Maybe the schools will be under pressure to stay open .
How do people then still afford Private international schools? The headmaster was telling me he has recruited 20 new pupils .that is not alot but if it is as bad as you say then maybe it is Ok!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

kathyd55 said:


> I have contracted work for 10 months with 12 months salary and then renewal for following year. Yet I am still nervous as we live on two salaries here and untill my husband has work I will be up tight that we will be able to manage.
> Sometimes i wonder why we put ourselves through these things!
> I have problems with my older daughter at school here ,she hates it and so when i got the offer i thought ...well it cannot get worse!
> She is not doing well at school and so i guess our only hope is change.
> ...


when we first came here our 2 were at an international school for the first year - there were many nationalities there, but very few Spanish

now I understand that numbers of Spanish kids far outweigh any other nationality - many more well-off Spanish families want their kids to be Spanish/English Bilingual - & that's a good way of achieving it

talking to some people a couple of days ago who have kids at the school my 2 went to - they will be surprised if that one lasts past the end of the 2010/11 course - student numbers were way down for 2009/10 & are projected to be worse for 2010/11

when a school closes or has difficulties, other schools in the area benefit - so the other International school here will benefit 

I have a feeling that might be what has happened at Swans


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I've just moved my son from one international school to another, in the process we looked at a few international schools. IMO, as Xabia says the spanish outnumber British students, but there are also other nationalities too - which is interesting and good. But my son is 15 and half way thru his GCSE course work so we had to make sure that his new school had the same exam board. He's been at his new school for a month and it seems to have been a good choice so far?????! I think all internationals are struggling, altho the good ones seem to be fine. Spanish state schools are fighting back a bit too, an awful lot of them now offfer bilingual teaching and in the Spanish curriculum

Jo xxx


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

The secondary school at Swans is relatively new. The primary has been around for years, and had built up a good reputation. The secondary therefore has been 'growing' for the last couple of years as it has more kids feeding in from the Primary school (its on a separate site). When we viewed it 18 months ago, there were fewer Spanish students than at other International schools. There seemed to be a lot of Scandinavians, Germans, Dutch (they are the only expats with any money lol!)
It has certainly invested a huge amount of money on the infrastructure in the last couple of years!
I would say that Kathy's kids will be mixing with some seriously well off kids. It will be a challenge dealing with the peer pressure they will inevitably get I think.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

lynn said:


> The secondary school at Swans is relatively new. The primary has been around for years, and had built up a good reputation. The secondary therefore has been 'growing' for the last couple of years as it has more kids feeding in from the Primary school (its on a separate site). When we viewed it 18 months ago, there were fewer Spanish students than at other International schools. There seemed to be a lot of Scandinavians, Germans, Dutch (they are the only expats with any money lol!)
> It has certainly invested a huge amount of money on the infrastructure in the last couple of years!
> I would say that Kathy's kids will be mixing with some seriously well off kids. It will be a challenge dealing with the peer pressure they will inevitably get I think.


ah - I knew it couldn't be that a lot more people were moving into the area!


avoiding the peer pressure 'I've got the biggest/best/most' was one reason we left the US for Spain - and one reason we moved our 2 out of International into State school once we knew we were staying more than a year - while they were still young enough

you can't get away from it completely - there are still some kids whose parents don't seem to know how to say NO - but these are in the minority


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Assuming we stay in Spain long enough for our little one to go to school there, we have already decided against an international school simply because we don't want to pay for his education (the left wing bit of us believes all education should be free), being in a Spanish school is a far better way for us all to keep at integrating and those bits of the UK education system he will miss out on I can teach to him, assuming my addled brain hasn't forgotten it all by then. Incidentally, there is a fantastic book around called 'I used to know that' (stuff you forgot from school). I highly recommend it for anyone with kids of school age. It will help you remember all that stuff about english lit, history, science and maths as well as english grammar. Buy it (Amazon is cheapest I think) but keep it hidden and amaze your kids with your wealth of knowledge you never new you had....


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

thrax said:


> Assuming we stay in Spain long enough for our little one to go to school there, we have already decided against an international school simply because we don't want to pay for his education (the left wing bit of us believes all education should be free), being in a Spanish school is a far better way for us all to keep at integrating and those bits of the UK education system he will miss out on I can teach to him, assuming my addled brain hasn't forgotten it all by then. Incidentally, there is a fantastic book around called 'I used to know that' (stuff you forgot from school). I highly recommend it for anyone with kids of school age. It will help you remember all that stuff about english lit, history, science and maths as well as english grammar. Buy it (Amazon is cheapest I think) but keep it hidden and amaze your kids with your wealth of knowledge you never new you had....


The problem is that there are still so many differences in syllabus, teaching methods, exams, overall standards etc. between different state systems. Everrything in the UK education system has since Kenneth Baker's GERBIL been geared to the demands of the National Curriculum and the SATs which pupils take at Year 6 and year 10 (I think).
But you can download the National Curriculum's Programmes of Study for the core subjects (English, Maths and Science) as well as the other mandatory subjects.
I think you'll enjoy finding just how different things are now.
As for free state education, I tend to agree with you. But until standards in state schools are raised to those of the better private/public schools, parents who can afford it will choose a privately-paid for education for their children. No Government will dare abolish fee-paying schools or private health care and I'm not sure they should.
The answer is as I said to raise standards so that only a snobbish lunatic would prefer private to free (tax-payer-funded) education but I fear that may never happen.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

I think one problem for British expats in Spain, is that many think that by sending their kids to a private International school, they are getting a better, British education

in my experience, in my area, this isn't the case - a lot of these schools are on a par with an average state school in the UK - if you're lucky................


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> I think one problem for British expats in Spain, is that many think that by sending their kids to a private International school, they are getting a better, British education
> 
> in my experience, in my area, this isn't the case - a lot of these schools are on a par with an average state school in the UK - if you're lucky................


I agree to a point, but class sizes are smaller here and NABBS schools guarantee that the teachers are of a certain standard. But I'm not sure the international schools could be put on a "par" with private UK schools???!!!!! If that matters??? Ultimately its down to the child and I'm of the opinion that learning is a much bigger subject than exam results and academia

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> I agree to a point, but class sizes are smaller here and NABBS schools guarantee that the teachers are of a certain standard. But I'm not sure the international schools could be put on a "par" with private UK schools???!!!!! If that matters??? Ultimately its down to the child and I'm of the opinion that learning is a much bigger subject than exam results and academia
> 
> Jo xxx


that's my point - you're not getting what many think they are getting - the equivalent of a good private school in the UK - yet I've spoken to people who assume they will be, _because they are paying_


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

xabiachica said:


> I think one problem for British expats in Spain, is that many think that by sending their kids to a private International school, they are getting a better, British education
> 
> in my experience, in my area, this isn't the case - a lot of these schools are on a par with an average state school in the UK - if you're lucky................


I totally agree with you xbianchica. There are a lot of International schools offering nothing better than what you can get for free in the UK! However, if your children are over the age of 9 or 10 and /or you do not intend to remain in Spain permanently, then it is necessary to continue educating in English and being able to 'slot' into another school anywhere in the world should you move. It just means doing your research to find the 'good' International schools!!

Plus, a high proportion of Spanish families sending their children to the school is a good indication that it is providing a decent education.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> that's my point - you're not getting what many think they are getting - the equivalent of a good private school in the UK - yet I've spoken to people who assume they will be, _because they are paying_


No, altho as I said, when you have smaller class sizes, low pupil/teacher ratios, then that has to be better than a class of 35 plus kids of varying abilities, behaviour and enthusiasm that is very often found in UK state schools!!??? And you have the "enthusiasm" from the parents of the other kids who's parents are paying

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

lynn said:


> I totally agree with you xbianchica. There are a lot of International schools offering nothing better than what you can get for free in the UK! However, if your children are over the age of 9 or 10 and /or you do not intend to remain in Spain permanently, then it is necessary to continue educating in English and being able to 'slot' into another school anywhere in the world should you move. It just means doing your research to find the 'good' International schools!!
> 
> Plus, a high proportion of Spanish families sending their children to the school is a good indication that it is providing a decent education.


absolutely - I'm not saying that the education in the International schools is bad per se - obviously some are better than others, just that they are not like 'public schools' in the UK - & I know they have to meet a certain standard

and of course, for older kids just arriving, there really is no choice if you want them to learn anything at all!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

*education*



mrypg9 said:


> The problem is that there are still so many differences in syllabus, teaching methods, exams, overall standards etc. between different state systems. Everrything in the UK education system has since Kenneth Baker's GERBIL been geared to the demands of the National Curriculum and the SATs which pupils take at Year 6 and year 10 (I think).
> But you can download the National Curriculum's Programmes of Study for the core subjects (English, Maths and Science) as well as the other mandatory subjects.
> I think you'll enjoy finding just how different things are now.
> As for free state education, I tend to agree with you. But until standards in state schools are raised to those of the better private/public schools, parents who can afford it will choose a privately-paid for education for their children. No Government will dare abolish fee-paying schools or private health care and I'm not sure they should.
> The answer is as I said to raise standards so that only a snobbish lunatic would prefer private to free (tax-payer-funded) education but I fear that may never happen.


Talking about differences in teaching methods, curriculum etc the thing is, guess what? I Spain things are different!
There is a national curriculum, but there aren't any national exams. Every teacher makes up their own exams, which is why my daughter got _*sobresaliente*_ for French for example and she couldn't even count up to 8!! Teaching methods???? There really aren't any. The teacher goes into class and closes the door and doesn't have to open it up for observation. NO teacher training about how to teach is given, at least for secondary school up. I believe primary school teachers may do some theory in that direction, but no teaching practice. As I've said before, it's amazing that there any good teachers out there, but there are!
Regarding people paying for education, private education has always been popular round here, at least for the 20 years that I've been here 'cos parents have always been desperate for their children to learn English. Supposedly with the bilingual state schools the numbers will go down, but as the standard isn't very good at the moment ...
As for class size, I think there's more guarantee that the classes will be smaller in private education. However my daughter has been in classes of 15 at times, usually about 25 and this year for PE there are 35!! (In state education)


----------



## kathyd (May 28, 2007)

I agree with you about the Peer pressure and believe me it has crossed my mind many times. Where I am coming from in N.Ireland the peer pressure my kids are under is probably balanced in the other direction and it was a case of balancing it all out and making a decision on which was the better pressure!

We live in a small village outside Belfast where the culture is to drink at the weekends ,lie in bed most of the day and get ready for the next night.

If that sounds like any of you ...my apologies!!!!!..lol but I do not think it is a great environment for kids to grow up in .
My husband is S.African and I lived in S.Africa for 23 years .We came back to the UK some 9 years ago and although it was fine when the kids were younger I am not just so sure now.
When i got offered the position in costa del Sol I felt it was an opportunity for my kids to have a differant lifestyle ,more outdoor like we had in S.Africa and so I grasped the opportunity .
As the girls are 14 and 15 we knew they would have to go to an international school anyway because of English .It just so happened that the school where I am offered a position is a rich one!

I am very happy about the International aspect as N.Ireland is very insular and non cosmopolitan and I would prefer my children to grow up in an environment with kids from other countries. I grew up in Africa among differant nationalities and I loved it .

I know there are going to be challenges believe me but sometimes I think no matter where you are there are going to be challenges and it is a matter of deciding which ones may be more tolerable


----------



## raya (Jul 5, 2010)

Hi, I am new in this forum. I am 60 years old musician from America ( who moved would to America from Ukraine 20 years ago) like to move now to Spain . My husband is 66 years old. We are worry about medical heals insurance. Any advice?

Thanks, Raya


----------



## natalieml (May 9, 2010)

yay Jo - I'm so pleased he is still getting on OK there 




jojo said:


> I've just moved my son from one international school to another, in the process we looked at a few international schools. IMO, as Xabia says the spanish outnumber British students, but there are also other nationalities too - which is interesting and good. But my son is 15 and half way thru his GCSE course work so we had to make sure that his new school had the same exam board. He's been at his new school for a month and it seems to have been a good choice so far?????! I think all internationals are struggling, altho the good ones seem to be fine. Spanish state schools are fighting back a bit too, an awful lot of them now offfer bilingual teaching and in the Spanish curriculum
> 
> Jo xxx


----------

